# Mites inside AND outside my viv



## Boog (Dec 2, 2016)

So as the title states: Ive found mites inside and all over the outside of my viv. Theres no frogs in my tank as its only been setup a month or so and I have no cultures anywhere near the tank. Im less worried about the ones in the tank. My real question is should I be concerned about the amount im finding crawling on the outside of my viv??? Will they die off before becoming a problem or do I have to worry about them running a muck?? 

Please help (hopefully) ease my mind!


----------



## Boog (Dec 2, 2016)

Anyone? Any help is greatly appreciated, I have other pets in the house and want to make sure these loose mites arent going to be a problem for them (or me).


----------



## Entomologist210 (Apr 24, 2014)

I will help you. What do the mites look like? What is in the vivarium? Where in the vivarium do you find the mites? Where do you find the mites (the ones outside the vivarium)? Can you post some pics of the mites? Oh, and have you ever seen the mites before and I mean before the vivarium was set up?


----------



## Boog (Dec 2, 2016)

Thank you for the reply! Theyre tiny white mites, some are a clearish white, allllll over inside the viv. Ive only noticed them crawling on the outside of the viv (nowhere else in the room or other vivs yet). And theres only my substrate layers, plants, leaf litter, and driftwood in the tank. I havent seeded it with anything myself yet so im assuming they were on the wood I bought maybe? I have noticed random springtails in there as well.


----------



## Boog (Dec 2, 2016)

Not sure if the quality held in this picture but heres a few of them on the wood.


----------



## Entomologist210 (Apr 24, 2014)

Is there any mold in that tank? Sounds like stored products mites, probably _Acarus spp._ Just google "flour mites" and see if they look familiar. If that's what it is, then no problem. Stored products mites are literally everywhere and can feed on a wide range of foodstuffs from pollen and mold up to glue and damp carpet. My _D. auratus_ eat them like any other micro-arthropods.


----------



## Boog (Dec 2, 2016)

Thank you for the info I looked into and I think you're spot on. Ive dusted some DE around the top and base of my exoterra that they're in, should that be enough to keep them from spreading? Ill probably do the old dry ice trick just to keep the population from booming since it wont be frog-ready for a couple months yet. Any other advice or suggestions?


----------



## Entomologist210 (Apr 24, 2014)

If you're talking about Diotomaceous Earth, then I don't know. I've never heard anything about DE working for mites. I know some colleagues published a paper on the use of sulfur for use on _Dermonyssus gallinae_, but I doubt you should do that either. Honestly, if you put some kind of predator in there, I.E. frogs, the problem should go away. The stuff outside the vivarium is probably coming from "inside" the vivarium and while the mites can withstand a lower humidity level than others due to their Grandjean's organs, they'll probably all perish.


----------



## Boog (Dec 2, 2016)

Ok thank you I truly appreciate all of your help!! Ill look into getting some frogs in there soon


----------



## Hyp81 (Oct 17, 2016)

Entomologist210 said:


> If you're talking about Diotomaceous Earth, then I don't know. I've never heard anything about DE working for mites. I know some colleagues published a paper on the use of sulfur for use on _Dermonyssus gallinae_, but I doubt you should do that either. Honestly, if you put some kind of predator in there, I.E. frogs, the problem should go away. The stuff outside the vivarium is probably coming from "inside" the vivarium and while the mites can withstand a lower humidity level than others due to their Grandjean's organs, they'll probably all perish.


DE kills mites, no problem. Anything with an exoskeleton is subject to it, and because it is mechanical they cannot become immune to it. If you keep other inverts like tarantulas or even feeders, just keep it away from them. As long as it is food-grade or organic it is safe for vertebrate animals to touch. I actually dust my rodents with it from time to time.


----------



## Tomahawk3Niner (Mar 7, 2017)

When I went to turn the lights on my currently uninhabited (by frogs)tank I noticed the same thing, sort of. Didn't really see anything on substrate/hardscape/plants but there were a bunch of what I first thought were very tiny springtail all over the top glass, both underneath (inside) and on top. 

It's a big exo that was finally dirted and planted about 2 weeks ago. 

From what I can tell they are definitely some species of mite. Not too concerned other than I want to keep them there, so I'll get some DE from the store today, but I am a little concerned about it wiping out the isopods and springtails I put in a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Tomahawk3Niner (Mar 7, 2017)

Here's a picture - you can see one of my fingerprint smudges on the glass for scale









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Entomologist210 (Apr 24, 2014)

Neat! Wish I could see them a little closer. Definitely appear to be some sort of mesostigmatid mites (looks like monogynaspida), which may be bad since that order contains a wide range of predators, detritivores and parasites.


----------



## Lizardguy (May 21, 2009)

"DE kills mites, no problem. Anything with an exoskeleton is subject to it, and because it is mechanical they cannot become immune to it." As Hype81 says has been used in many applications in the hobby and in many cases handles the problem. Additionally predatory host as well as PDF's will control the issues as well. Personally I allow the PDF'S to maintain as well as when I over mist tanks and they flood the mites will move upwards at which time I Will wipe down the exterior of the habitats with mite spray. I am extremely careful not to get it inside of the habitats. This usually knocks down the population extremely. 

Good luck with it


----------

